# American white oak bounty



## jswordy (Jun 10, 2013)

Man, I just redid my cattle trailer floor in American white oak. Thirteen 2x6x10 were $88 from the sawmill. Plenty of scraps left to make oak strips with.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll pick those up when I come over for the barbecue. 

Are you going to toast them?


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 10, 2013)

Do they have a faint smell/taste of cow poo?


----------



## winointraining (Jun 10, 2013)

cow poo helps the wine age. heheheheh


----------



## jswordy (Jun 10, 2013)

It's new wood. Oak is cheap here. The old portion of my house (1933) is built of it and my barn is all-oak. Where do you think Jack Daniel makes its barrels? About 35 miles as the crow flies from my house.

Once cut, I plan to dry them in a dehydrator and then char them.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jun 10, 2013)

FABulousWines said:


> I'll pick those up when I come over for the barbecue.
> 
> Are you going to toast them?



Did someone mention a BBQ??????????


----------



## jswordy (Jun 12, 2013)

shoebiedoo said:


> Did someone mention a BBQ??????????



You need to fly around and pick everybody up. There's an airport 2 miles from my house that will handle corporate jets.

Here, go ahead and land there and check it out...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux1OxRMkIhM[/ame]


----------



## Deezil (Jun 12, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Once cut, I plan to dry them in a dehydrator and then char them.





Not just gonna let 'em sit outside a few years, then char them?
A nice sunny spot... Come back 2015


----------



## jswordy (Jun 12, 2013)

Deezil said:


> Not just gonna let 'em sit outside a few years, then char them?
> A nice sunny spot... Come back 2015



Nah, I figured I will treat them just like the people do that everybody is buying them from in plastic bags!


----------



## Arne (Jun 13, 2013)

Actually he is aging them in the cattle trailer. Can't wait for them to start going bad so he can redo it and get at the aged oak. LOL, Arne.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 13, 2013)

Arne said:


> Actually he is aging them in the cattle trailer. Can't wait for them to start going bad so he can redo it and get at the aged oak. LOL, Arne.



Uh, see the cow poo posts, Arne.


----------



## Arne (Jun 14, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Uh, see the cow poo posts, Arne.


 
I know, I know, just couldn't resist.  Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 14, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Uh, see the cow poo posts, Arne.


 
JS, 

Out of respect, I will let this one slide....


----------



## jswordy (Jun 14, 2013)

JohnT said:


> JS,
> 
> Out of respect, I will let this one slide....



I see you kinda got it in there anyhow, though, huh?


----------

